# New Canon USA Lens & Speedlite Rebates



## Admin US West (Feb 17, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/02/new-canon-lens-rebate-program-february-17-march-30-2013/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/02/new-canon-lens-rebate-program-february-17-march-30-2013/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Canon USA Rebates</strong>

An instant rebate on Canon lenses and speedlites begins February 17, and runs until March 30th, 2013.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller?O=&A=PromoPage&Q=&pageId=62&BI=2466&KBID=3296" target="_blank">See all rebates at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p>Below are the most notable lenses with rebates. Rebate amount in brackets</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L II</strong> ($200) <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/843008-USA/Canon_5175B002_EF_24_70mm_f_2_8L_II.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0076BNK30/canorumo-20" target="_blank">Amazon </a></li>
<li>Canon EF 16-35 f/2.8L II ($150) <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/486708-USA/Canon_1910B002AA_EF_16_35mm_f_2_8L_II.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000NP46K2/canorumo-20" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon EF 24 f/1.4L II ($150) <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/590449-USA/Canon_2750B002_EF_24mm_f_1_4L_II.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001GNCWCE/canorumo-20" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon EF 35 f/1.4L ($150) <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/162614-USA/Canon_2512A002_Wide_Angle_EF_35mm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00009R6WY/canorumo-20" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon EF 50 f/1.2L ($180) <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/457680-USA/Canon_1257B002AA_Normal_EF_50mm_f_1_2L.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000I1YIDQ/canorumo-20" target="_blank">Amazon </a></li>
<li>Canon EF 85 f/1.2L II ($200) <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/423691-USA/Canon_1056B002AA_EF_85mm_f_1_2L_II.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000EW9Y4M/canorumo-20" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
<li><strong>Canon EF 70-200 f/2.8L IS II</strong> ($300) <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/680103-USA/Canon_2751B002_EF_70_200mm_f_2_8L_IS.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0033PRWSW/canorumo-20" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon EF 70-300 f/4-5.6L IS ($200) <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732106-USA/Canon_4426B002_EF_70_300mm_f_4_5_6L_IS.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0040X4PQI/canorumo-20" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS ($150) <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/162616-USA/Canon_2577A002AA_100_400mm_f_4_5_5_6L_IS_USM.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00007GQLS/canorumo-20" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller?O=&A=PromoPage&Q=&pageId=62&BI=2466&KBID=3296" target="_blank">See all rebates at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p><strong>Browse our price watch pages:</strong>

<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/lenses/prime-lenses-price-watch/" target="_blank">Primes Lenses</a> | <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/lenses/price-watch-zoom-lenses/" target="_blank">Zoom Lenses</a> | <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/lenses/price-watch-macro-lenses/" target="_blank">Macro Lenses</a> | <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/lenses/price-watch-tilt-shift-lenses/" target="_blank">Tilt-Shift Lenses</a> | <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/accessories/price-watch-flashes/" target="_blank">Speedlites</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: New Canon USA Lens & Speedlite Rebates*



CR Backup Admin said:


> Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L II ($200)



Harrgnnn - no fair, in Europe Canon only rebates low- to midrange gear, people who the interesting gear like the fast L primes or the 24-70L2 obviously are expected to have the cash to pay full price :-\


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: New Canon USA Lens & Speedlite Rebates*



Marsu42 said:


> CR Backup Admin said:
> 
> 
> > Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L II ($200)
> ...



Time to take a trip out of Europe!


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: New Canon USA Lens & Speedlite Rebates*



Random Orbits said:


> Time to take a trip out of Europe!



Well, yes, but only after exploring lonely beaches where I can jump of the ship to circumvent European customs (= afaik paying 15% import tax plus 19% vat). And the US don't have my fingerprints and digital biometric picture yet (even though I truthfully(!) declared on all forms that I don't want to kill the president), that's why I am sad to say I didn't visit for the last years and have to wait for the next Canon EU rebate :-o ... another issue is the US warranty, I wouldn't even know if it's the foreign one is valid w/o the "EU" print on the lens.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: New Canon USA Lens & Speedlite Rebates*

I always find it pretty sad to hear of the plight of my fellow photographers shooting in Europe. Europe's tax laws seem to have gotten pretty ridiculous. I wonder at times how Europeans afford anything....


----------



## Daniel Flather (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: New Canon USA Lens & Speedlite Rebates*

The link to BH is dead, so what's the deal on the 600 speedlight if any? Will this deal migrate to Canon Canada?


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: New Canon USA Lens & Speedlite Rebates*

Hmm.. not bad deals.

Guess Ill wait till I have some time to rent and test.


----------



## bvukich (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: New Canon USA Lens & Speedlite Rebates*

Grrrr... The 70-200/2.8IS II is still $200 more than it was before Christmas.


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: New Canon USA Lens & Speedlite Rebates*



bvukich said:


> Grrrr... The 70-200/2.8IS II is still $200 more than it was before Christmas.



Lensprotogo has 6 used ones (sans hood) for $1800 (with shipping). Been considering this rout to test them out. I have had great luck from Lensrentals but they sell out before I can get home!


----------



## samkatz (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: New Canon USA Lens & Speedlite Rebates*

maybe a good sign for those of us who yearn for a 100-400 IS USM L II...300.00 rebatem down to 1150.00 US Amazon w/2% off. if you don't yearn for a Mark II, this is a good deal on the original.


----------



## samkatz (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: New Canon USA Lens & Speedlite Rebates*

woops, I read that all wrong.... I think the 1459 includes rebate. The Canon Rebate form is only $150.00 which is not a big deal at all, given the price.


----------



## HoneyBadger (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: New Canon USA Lens & Speedlite Rebates*

The rebate prices were just released today so I expect over the course of this program prices will continue to fall because of competition. You will probably see the best prices in the last two weeks of the program. I am waiting for the 24-70 to drop below 2k before I pull the trigger. I was lucky in Dec and got the 70-200 for less than 1900 new on amazon.


----------



## Lennart Andreas (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: New Canon USA Lens & Speedlite Rebates*



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I always find it pretty sad to hear of the plight of my fellow photographers shooting in Europe. Europe's tax laws seem to have gotten pretty ridiculous. I wonder at times how Europeans afford anything....



Buy in Switzerland  (digitec.ch for example)

Although I don't see the rebates outside of USA yet...


----------



## max (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: New Canon USA Lens & Speedlite Rebates*

bummer... the 35L was 1.229 a week ago on BH, adorama and amazon... up to 1299 because of the awesome rebates! :-\


----------



## cayenne (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: New Canon USA Lens & Speedlite Rebates*



Daniel Flather said:


> The link to BH is dead, so what's the deal on the 600 speedlight if any? Will this deal migrate to Canon Canada?


It is $50...which, I believe is $10 less than last time for rebates.


----------

